# BMW GraceNote NBT and NBT-EVO [03.2015] Multilanguage



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

BMW GraceNote (HU-H Europe NBT and NBT-EVO) [03.2015] Multilanguage

Hi
here is the Update for GraceNote 03.2015










{Link outdated and removed. Post requests for links at the end of the thread. Please include region needed if NBT!}

have fun


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> BMW GraceNote (HU-H Europe NBT and NBT-EVO) [03.2015] Multilanguage
> 
> Hi
> here is the Update for GraceNote 03.2015
> ...


Thanks, but this is outdated. These are now released:

Gracenote-DB for CIC-HIGH 07/2015
Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe
Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 North America
Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Rest of the World


----------



## uragan1987 (Aug 30, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Thanks, but this is outdated. These are now released:
> 
> Gracenote-DB for CIC-HIGH 07/2015
> Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe
> ...


Do you have download link?
I need the cic high for my bmw


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

uragan1987 said:


> Do you have download link?
> I need the cic high for my bmw


PM sent.


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

Can I have the first two updates too?

Gracenote-DB for CIC-HIGH 07/2015
Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BusyBox said:


> Can I have the first two updates too?
> 
> Gracenote-DB for CIC-HIGH 07/2015
> Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe


PM sent.

Who the hell still plays Audio CD's though... :dunno:


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Thanks, but this is outdated. These are now released:
> 
> Gracenote-DB for CIC-HIGH 07/2015
> Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe
> ...


hey Shawn

interested by Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

botho said:


> hey Shawn
> 
> interested by Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.

You do realize that GNDB is only for CD Audio, and not anything via USB or Streamed?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.
> 
> You do realize that GNDB is only for CD Audio, and not anything via USB or Streamed?


Where does the album art come from when music is played via USB or BT?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> Where does the album art come from when music is played via USB or BT?


It is embedded in the .MP3 file for USB or embedded in the data stream for BT.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.
> 
> You do realize that GNDB is only for CD Audio, and not anything via USB or Streamed?


Yes i know. Thank for the link.
FYI, i use MP3TAG to manage my MP3 which have a nice automation features


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is embedded in the .MP3 file for USB or embedded in the data stream for BT.


Ok, so CIC uses gracenote only for CD album and track names? Not for any album arts at all?


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Ok, so CIC uses gracenote only for CD album and track names? Not for any album arts at all?


You are right. Also true for NBT


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

NBT does show album arts when I play CD with it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ap90500 said:


> NBT does show album arts when I play CD with it.


GNDB Database for NBT includes Album art. That is why NBT Database is 4 Gb and Regional instead of 1 Gb and Global like it is for CIC.


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

When installed NBT/EVO GNDB version is marked as 3.2015, so OP and Shawn versions might be actually the same :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BusyBox said:


> When installed NBT/EVO GNDB version is marked as 3.2015, so OP and Shawn versions might be actually the same :dunno:


Did you give car 20 minutes or so after update before checking Version Info?


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

This is part of content.xml file for NBT

BMW
SGBMID_E PROCC_A="A0" SGBM_A="00001A04"
MV_E*3*MV_E
SV_E*15*SV_E
PV_E2PV_E
SWIDNR_E SWID_A="00000000"
DBS_E00000F1FDBS_E
MEDIA_E MEDIAC_A="01"
TEXTF_Ece2037_rev6574_EU_*201411*21153516TEXTF_E

And this one is from CIC content.xml:

BMW
SGBMID_E PROCC_A="A0" SGBM_A="000002E8"
MV_E*1*MV_E
SV_E*15*SV_E
PV_E1PV_E
SWIDNR_E SWID_A="00000000"
DBS_E000003C9DBS_E
MEDIA_E MEDIAC_A="01"
TEXTF_Ece373_rev6890_edb13711001_le_*201505*20162634TEXTF_E


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BusyBox said:


> This is part of content.xml file for NBT
> 
> <BMW>
> <SGBMID_E PROCC_A="A0" SGBM_A="00001A04">
> ...


I saw the .xml files, but I do not trust them.

The two versions have different SWID's:

Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2015 Europe = ENTD_00001A04_003_015_*001*
Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe = ENTD_00001A04_003_015_*002*


----------



## BusyBox (Sep 2, 2013)

Like you said, it doesn't matter that much after all. BMW is always way behind current Gracenote snapshot. ce2037_rev6574_EU_20141121153516 is 10 months old now, if we can trust the description at all.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BusyBox said:


> Like you said, it doesn't matter that much after all. BMW is always way behind current Gracenote snapshot. ce2037_rev6574_EU_20141121153516 is 10 months old now, if we can trust the description at all.


I think the entire use of CD-Audio is behind the times.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

What is CD-Audio????   

SCNR

CU Oliver


----------



## Heesoo Kim (Sep 29, 2015)

Shawn,

Could you PM me with download link for following data?

Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Rest of the World

Thanks!



shawnsheridan said:


> Thanks, but this is outdated. These are now released:
> 
> Gracenote-DB for CIC-HIGH 07/2015
> Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Heesoo Kim said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Could you PM me with download link for following data?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## gerazzo (Feb 9, 2008)

Can I also have the Europe Update for NTB?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gerazzo said:


> Can I also have the Europe Update for NTB?
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Shawn,

Do you have latest gracenote for nbt - applicable Singapore ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Do you have latest gracenote for nbt - applicable Singapore ?


For NBT, choices are:

North America
Europe
Japan
China/Korea
Rest of the World
I assume Singapore is Rest of the World, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

I think so, can share the link pls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkelle4 (May 26, 2015)

Looking for NBT - North America.

Thanks


----------



## br1972 (Feb 13, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Thanks, but this is outdated. These are now released:
> 
> Gracenote-DB for CIC-HIGH 07/2015
> Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe
> ...


Hi Shawn!

Could you send me the link to download this release for NBT Europe?

WBR,
Boris.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

DTKT said:


> I think so, can share the link pls
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dkelle4 said:


> Looking for NBT - North America.
> 
> Thanks





br1972 said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Could you send me the link to download this release for NBT Europe?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## DTKT (Feb 16, 2008)

Many thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## br1972 (Feb 13, 2015)

Shawn,

thanks a lot!

WBR,
Boris.


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Thanks, but this is outdated. These are now released:
> 
> Gracenote-DB for CIC-HIGH 07/2015
> Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe
> ...


Hi, Shawn,

Please send me a link for download 
Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe.

TIA!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

avgor said:


> Hi, Shawn,
> 
> Please send me a link for download
> Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Thanks, but this is outdated. These are now released:
> 
> Gracenote-DB for CIC-HIGH 07/2015
> Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Europe
> ...


Hi can i have the link also?
thanks


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

Shawn 

Could I also get the link for NBT 07/2015 please.:thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimmy9980 said:


> Shawn
> 
> Could I also get the link for NBT 07/2015 please.:thumbup:


NBT is regional. What version do you need?


----------



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> nbt is regional. What version do you need?


 nbt usa


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jimmy9980 said:


> nbt usa


PM sent.


----------



## gleonard (Nov 3, 2015)

*Link?*

May I have the link to "Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 North America" please? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

gleonard said:


> May I have the link to "Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 North America" please? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## bimma_luvva (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi Shawn, can I have the link for European NBT please? (I have a 2014 F32 with professional MM).

Many thanks!


----------



## colpaz (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
Would you please be so kind as to share the link for NBT for North America?


Thanks,
Colin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bimma_luvva said:


> Hi Shawn, can I have the link for European NBT please? (I have a 2014 F32 with professional MM).
> 
> Many thanks!





colpaz said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Would you please be so kind as to share the link for NBT for North America?
> 
> Thanks,
> Colin


PM's sent.


----------



## klil (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey Shawn,

Can I please have the latest Gracenote update for ROW (Rest of the World) for CIC and NBT/NBT-Evo, please?

Is this updated through the USB port or do I have to write it to a DVD disc?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

klil said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Can I please have the latest Gracenote update for ROW (Rest of the World) for CIC and NBT/NBT-Evo, please?
> 
> ...


DVD.

CIC is a single Global version. Only NBT has Regional versions.

PM sent.


----------



## czarnyturek (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Shawn!

Could You send me the link to download this release for NBT Europe?

THX


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

czarnyturek said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Could You send me the link to download this release for NBT Europe?
> 
> THX


PM sent.


----------



## winggert (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Shawn!

Could You send me the link to download this release for Gracenote-DB_for_NBT_NBT-EVO_07-2015_North_America?

Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

winggert said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Could You send me the link to download this release for Gracenote-DB_for_NBT_NBT-EVO_07-2015_North_America?
> 
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## Shaniko (May 23, 2015)

Shawn,

Could you please send for the link for "Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Rest of the World" ?

Thanks,


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Shaniko said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Could you please send for the link for "Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Rest of the World" ?
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## jiangkevin (Dec 18, 2015)

Shawn,
Pls. PM Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Rest of the World
Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jiangkevin said:


> Shawn,
> Pls. PM Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2015 Rest of the World
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## pshoey (Jan 4, 2015)

Shawn, please send links for CIC & NBT North America, thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pshoey said:


> Shawn, please send links for CIC & NBT North America, thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## lalamper (Sep 5, 2014)

What the hell is GraceNote and what is it good for? 
Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lalamper said:


> What the hell is GraceNote and what is it good for?
> Thanks.


It is Music Database for CD-Audio ONLY. The NBT version also contains Album Art.

http://www.gracenote.com/

If you do not listen to CD Audio, then it is good for nothing.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

maxwarmer said:


> Hi, Please can send me the next gracenote:
> 
> Europe for NBT navy, thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Shawn,
I need the link for cic Europe,
Thanks în d'avance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I need the link for cic Europe,
> Thanks în d'avance.


PM sent.


----------



## komatec (May 8, 2016)

Hi Shawn,
I need the link for cic rest of the World ,
Thanks în d'avance.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

komatec said:


> Hi Shawn,
> I need the link for cic rest of the World ,
> Thanks în d'avance.


CIC has only one Global version. PM sent.


----------



## harterpk (May 10, 2016)

*Latest Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO*

Hi Shawn,

Seems you are the "source" for Gracenote DB.

I have added the Service Menu and see I have the 02/2014 Database
from when my car was built. Looks like there is a North America
version at least from July 2015.

Could send me a link to that one, or newer if available, and maybe
a pointer to installation instructions? I've never done this before.

Thanks!! 

paul


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

harterpk said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Seems you are the "source" for Gracenote DB.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## rabsso (Feb 16, 2015)

*hello*

hello Shawn please can i have the link of gracenote for the rest of the world for nbt evo?
thank you


----------



## hopvine (May 16, 2016)

Hi Shaun,

Could you please send me a link to the latest Gracenote for NBT Professional - thanks


----------



## hopvine (May 16, 2016)

Hi Shaun,

Could you please send me a link to the latest Gracenote for NBT Professional - thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rabsso said:


> hello Shawn please can i have the link of gracenote for the rest of the world for nbt evo?
> thank you





hopvine said:


> Hi Shaun,
> 
> Could you please send me a link to the latest Gracenote for NBT Professional - thanks


PM's sent.


----------



## atze2000 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Gracenote Update*

Hi Shawn,

Could you pls send me the links for latest Gracenote for CIC and NBT for Europe?

Many thanks.

Regards, Atze


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

atze2000 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you pls send me the links for latest Gracenote for CIC and NBT for Europe?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

is 2016 US NBT available?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Is GraceNotes regional and head-unit specific like Maps such that I can only update currently installed DB?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atervardanyan said:


> is 2016 US NBT available?


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> Is GraceNotes regional and head-unit specific like Maps such that I can only update currently installed DB?


CIC version is Global and NBT has 5 Regional versions.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> CIC version is Global and NBT has 5 Regional versions.


I understand I would not want to download the CIC version, but can I update North American NBT with Europe-DB?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Almaretto said:


> I understand I would not want to download the CIC version, but can I update North American NBT with Europe-DB?


Not sure. It is one or the other, but not both. I don't recall anyone changing regions before and commenting on it. Installable version may be limited by NBT Firmware.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Not sure. It is one or the other, but not both. I don't recall anyone changing regions before and commenting on it. Installable version may be limited by NBT Firmware.


Alright. Just curious.


----------



## astrohip (May 17, 2006)

mrashton said:


> The GNDB is only used when importing CDs to the internal Hard drive of the vehicle to populate song titles. It shouldn't interfere with your USB stick loaded with songs and played through the car's USB port.


I'm not sure that's accurate. I play MP3s from a USB stick all the time, and album art is often displayed for songs that have no art embedded. Where does that art come from if not GNDB?

Perhaps I am misunderstanding the question?


----------



## Take71 (Mar 5, 2017)

astrohip said:


> I'm not sure that's accurate. I play MP3s from a USB stick all the time, and album art is often displayed for songs that have no art embedded. Where does that art come from if not GNDB?
> 
> Perhaps I am misunderstanding the question?


It is the same kind of issue as I encounter. Because I have not tried iTunes Export yet, I am not sure if it will solve my problem. However, according to your case, it shows that GNDB also works for MP3.
That is why I thought that the best way to avoid my problem was to uninstall GNDB or install empty GNDB. If it is impossible, it is better for me to ask this in other threads.


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

The Gracenote database uses the TOC found on an original music CD to identify the Album and track details. Neither a home written cd compilation nor songs in MP3 format written to a USB stick will have the necessary key information for Gracenote to find the information. This is for a CIC headunit as per information in ISTA.

Album art for the ripping to the internal HDD of store bought cds was introduced in September 2012:

The Gracenote® database now adds track information and album covers when playing CD digital audio. During the import
process (ripping) i.e. the changeover of a CD digital audio to a compressed .aac music file, in addition
to track information, album covers are now added by Gracenote® to the music collection.


----------



## astrohip (May 17, 2006)

mrashton said:


> The Gracenote database uses the TOC found on an original music CD to identify the Album and track details. Neither a home written cd compilation nor songs in MP3 format written to a USB stick will have the necessary key information for Gracenote to find the information. This is for a CIC headunit as per information in ISTA.


I think I have an NBT, not CIC. Perhaps that's it. Because there is no doubt I get artwork for MP3s without embedded art.


----------



## mrashton (Apr 30, 2012)

astrohip said:


> I think I have an NBT, not CIC. Perhaps that's it. Because there is no doubt I get artwork for MP3s without embedded art.


I looked into this further yesterday and it is the same for NBT and CIC. The Gracenote database is only used when importing a CD that contains the original TOC. Maybe for NBT this now also includes album artwork but it is a one time injection of metadata to the WMA digital files as the CD is ripped to the internal HDD of the car. Gracenote is not a dynamic look up so has no impact on your MP3 or AAC files from your USB stick.

If I were you I'd look at the MP3 or AAC files and make sure you have the embedded art inserted correctly. Gracenote is not doing the work you think it is.


----------



## astrohip (May 17, 2006)

mrashton said:


> I looked into this further yesterday and it is the same for NBT and CIC. The Gracenote database is only used when importing a CD that contains the original TOC. Maybe for NBT this now also includes album artwork but it is a one time injection of metadata to the WMA digital files as the CD is ripped to the internal HDD of the car. Gracenote is not a dynamic look up so has no impact on your MP3 or AAC files from your USB stick.
> 
> If I were you I'd look at the MP3 or AAC files and make sure you have the embedded art inserted correctly. Gracenote is not doing the work you think it is.


We'll have to agree to disagree. The vast majority of my MP3s do not have embedded artwork. And all but the most obscure have the cover displayed during playback.

There are other threads where this is discussed, so it's not just me.


----------



## tr0gd0r (Mar 26, 2017)

Can someone send a link for the latest NBT Gracenote DB for the US and instructions for installing it?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tr0gd0r said:


> Can someone send a link for the latest NBT Gracenote DB for the US and instructions for installing it?
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## sacaman (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Shawn,

Could you pls send me the links for latest Gracenote for NBT for Europe?


Danke thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sacaman said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you pls send me the links for latest Gracenote for NBT for Europe?
> 
> Danke thanks


PM sent.


----------



## sacaman (Feb 21, 2017)

thanks for your Quick answer


----------



## sacaman (Feb 21, 2017)

for an NBT it can be done with a USB or it should be donne by DVD ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sacaman said:


> for an NBT it can be done with a USB or it should be donne by DVD ?


DVD, as it was written to you.


----------



## sacaman (Feb 21, 2017)

thanks for your usual help and support


----------



## heyheyitsmarc (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi Shawn. Can you PM me the link for latest CIC and NBT North America? Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

heyheyitsmarc said:


> Hi Shawn. Can you PM me the link for latest CIC and NBT North America? Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## tutuianu_daniel (Jul 1, 2015)

hi Shawn! may you send me the links for latest CIC and NBT Europe. thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tutuianu_daniel said:


> hi Shawn! may you send me the links for latest CIC and NBT Europe. thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## bdnikki (May 3, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Sean I need nbt North America. Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bdnikki said:


> Sean I need nbt North America. Thank you!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


I replied to your same PM.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me Gracenote for CIC and latest SP-DATEN for E60? Thanks you're the best
> 
> Envoyé de mon E5663 en utilisant Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## mall (Feb 27, 2015)

Which is the gracenote last version for NBT?

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mall said:


> which is the gracenote last version for nbt?
> 
> Thanks in advance


03-2017


----------



## mall (Feb 27, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> 03-2017


Could you send me the link, please?

Thanks again

Enviado desde mi FRD-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mall said:


> Could you send me the link, please?
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Enviado desde mi FRD-L09 mediante Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## RobyBS (Sep 18, 2016)

Please PM me the latest link for NBT Gracenote EURO :bow::bow::bow:version.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RobyBS said:


> Please PM me the latest link for NBT Gracenote EURO :bow::bow::bow:version.
> 
> Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## slarty (Jan 5, 2017)

Please PM me the latest link for NBT Gracenote EURO
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

slarty said:


> Please PM me the latest link for NBT Gracenote EURO
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## emark204 (Jul 29, 2017)

Shawn, please PM me the latest link for NBT Gracenote USA version.

Thanks in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

emark204 said:


> Shawn, please PM me the latest link for NBT Gracenote USA version.
> 
> Thanks in advance


PM sent.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

is there any updated Gracenote-DB_for_NBT_NBT-EVO_Europe (ENTD_00001A04_003_016_001) ready for download ?
I have Gracenote-DB_for_NBT_NBT-EVO_07-2015_Europe "ENTD_00001A04_003_015_002" that seems to be outdated (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1031305)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

botho said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> is there any updated Gracenote-DB_for_NBT_NBT-EVO_Europe (ENTD_00001A04_003_016_001) ready for download ?
> I have Gracenote-DB_for_NBT_NBT-EVO_07-2015_Europe "ENTD_00001A04_003_015_002" that seems to be outdated (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1031305)


ENTD_00001A04_003_016_002	Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2017 Europe is available.

ENTD_00001A04_003_017_001	Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2017 Europe was just released last week, and is not yet available.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> ENTD_00001A04_003_016_002	Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2017 Europe is available.
> 
> ENTD_00001A04_003_017_001	Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2017 Europe was just released last week, and is not yet available.


Have you a link for that: Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2017 Europe ?

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

botho said:


> Have you a link for that: Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 03/2017 Europe ?
> 
> Regards


Why wouldn't you just wait until Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2017 Europe shows up?

PM sent.


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Why wouldn't you just wait until Gracenote-DB for NBT/NBT-EVO 07/2017 Europe shows up?
> 
> PM sent.


You're right, I will wait.
Thanks for your PM


----------



## RGloverii (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello Shawn,

Can you please PM me the latest Gracenote NBT for USA?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RGloverii said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the latest Gracenote NBT for USA?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Onimaru (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello shawn, 

Could you send the link for lastest Gracenote NBT For Rest of the World and USA

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Onimaru said:


> Hello shawn,
> 
> Could you send the link for lastest Gracenote NBT For Rest of the World and USA
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jiangkevin said:


> Hello Shawn, please help PM Rest_of_the_World version, thanks ^^


PM sent.


----------



## pcvet (Jan 28, 2015)

Shawn,

Can you please send me the latest for CIC and NBT North America.

Thanks a million.


----------



## pcvet (Jan 28, 2015)

Shawn,

Can you please send me the latest for CIC and NBT North America.

Thanks a million.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pcvet said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the latest for CIC and NBT North America.
> 
> Thanks a million.


PM sent.


----------



## zilch (Jul 11, 2017)

Shawn,

Can you please send me the latest link for NBT-EVO (Hong Kong is rest of the world I guess).

Thank you so much


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zilch said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the latest link for NBT-EVO (Hong Kong is rest of the world I guess).
> 
> Thank you so much


No, sorry. That would be 07/17 release, and I cannot help with it.


----------



## zilch (Jul 11, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, sorry. That would be 07/17 release, and I cannot help with it.


Or any the latest you have? Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zilch said:


> Or any the latest you have? Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Can you also send me the latest for Europe? (nbt unit)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Count00 said:


> Can you also send me the latest for Europe? (nbt unit)


No. Latest 07-2017 versions are screwed up fpr NBT install.


----------



## Count00 (Apr 22, 2015)

Do you have the version which is not messed up?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Count00 said:


> Do you have the version which is not messed up?


PM sent.


----------



## jacquesverte (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello Shawn.

Can you please send me the link for the latest usable NBT Europe ?

Many thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jacquesverte said:


> Hello Shawn.
> 
> Can you please send me the link for the latest usable NBT Europe ?
> 
> Many thanks


PM sent.


----------



## haggis444 (Aug 6, 2011)

HI Shawn could I have the latest for NBT-North America. Thanks.


----------



## jacquesverte (Oct 31, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Superb, Thanx a lot :thumbup:


----------



## 767_Captain (Sep 28, 2017)

Could you send the link for North America please? Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

haggis444 said:


> HI Shawn could I have the latest for NBT-North America. Thanks.





767_Captain said:


> Could you send the link for North America please? Thanks in advance!


PM's sent.


----------



## Dragster27 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi there Shawn!

Can I have the latest for CIC North America please?

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dragster27 said:


> Hi there Shawn!
> 
> Can I have the latest for CIC North America please?
> 
> Thank you!


PM sent.


----------



## Pixy10 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello Shawn,

Can you please PM me the latest Gracenote CIC for Japan?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Pixy10 said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Can you please PM me the latest Gracenote CIC for Japan?
> 
> Thanks.


1) Wrong thread. This Thread is for NBT, yet you ask about CIC.

2) CIC has no regional editions. There is only a single Global edition.

3) CIC edition has not been updated since 07/2015.

4) CIC edition is only for DVD Audio, which hardly anyone listens to in 2017


----------



## Dank Planko (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi Shawn!

Can you please send me the link for the latest usable NBT Europe?

Many thanks in advance!

/Daniel


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dank Planko said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Can you please send me the link for the latest usable NBT Europe?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Atervardanyan (Jun 1, 2015)

What is the latest version?


----------



## fahadagha (Jun 15, 2017)

Shawn,

Can you please send me the latest for NBT-EVO Middle Ease/Gulf.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Atervardanyan said:


> What is the latest version?


For North America:

NBT/NBT2 07-2017 Version - But Missing NBT Files
NBT/NBT2 03-2017 Version - Installs, but shows to be 2016


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fahadagha said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Can you please send me the latest for NBT-EVO Middle Ease/Gulf.


There is no Middle East Version. I assume you need "Rest of World" version. PM sent.


----------



## fahadagha (Jun 15, 2017)

I cant get to service menu on iDrive for my 2017 X6M. I don't have the vertical menus.


----------



## jacoslaw (Jul 7, 2015)

Dear Shawn,

Could you post me the link to NBT gracenote update for rest of world..

Thank You in advance.
Jacek


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jacoslaw said:


> Dear Shawn,
> 
> Could you post me the link to NBT gracenote update for rest of world..
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## ralph_zitz (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi,

Can someone please share the link for the newest GracenoteDB for NBT Europe. Thanks in advance.

/Ralph


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ralph_zitz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone please share the link for the newest GracenoteDB for NBT Europe. Thanks in advance.
> 
> /Ralph


PM sent.


----------



## ProperNorf (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey shawn
Any chance for link fo NBT gracenote update for rest of world

thanks


----------



## ProperNorf (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey shawn
Any chance for link fo NBT gracenote update for rest of world

thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ProperNorf said:


> Hey shawn
> Any chance for link fo NBT gracenote update for rest of world
> 
> thanks


PM sent.


----------



## cforey (Jan 26, 2018)

Can anyone help? I’m trying to update my Gracenote DB to the latest version. I have a 640D with with 3 - 02/13 GNDB installed. Thanks.


----------



## David319 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Gracenote*

If you can provide a link to the latest version for a 2014 535d for North America, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cforey said:


> Can anyone help? I'm trying to update my Gracenote DB to the latest version. I have a 640D with with 3 - 02/13 GNDB installed. Thanks.


640D is meaningless. What Head Unit (CIC, NBT, etc.)?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

David319 said:


> If you can provide a link to the latest version for a 2014 535d for North America, I would really appreciate it.


PM sent.


----------



## roland6670 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please share the link for the newest GracenoteDB for NBT Europe?

Many thanks in advance!

Roland


----------



## roland6670 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please share the link for the newest GracenoteDB for NBT Europe?

Many thanks in advance!

Roland


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roland6670 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please share the link for the newest GracenoteDB for NBT Europe?
> 
> ...


For NBT, there is nothing new. Gracenote-DB for NBT & NBT-EVO 03-2017 Europe remains latest.


----------



## roland6670 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn!

Would you be so kind to share the link for this version?

Many Thanks!
Roland


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roland6670 said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Would you be so kind to share the link for this version?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## roland6670 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi Shawn!

Thank you for your quick answer.

As I tried to update the GNDB it says Version 2/16 and it aborts at 100%. So the update was not successful. Is there an explanation?

regards,
Roland


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roland6670 said:


> Hi Shawn!
> 
> Thank you for your quick answer.
> 
> ...


Maybe car is already at same version.


----------



## roland6670 (Aug 20, 2014)

The Car is on Version 2/15.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roland6670 said:


> The Car is on Version 2/15.


I have no idea why it aborted.


----------



## roland6670 (Aug 20, 2014)

Okay, but why does the car say that the new version is 2/16 instead of 3/17?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roland6670 said:


> Okay, but why does the car say that the new version is 2/16 instead of 3/17?


You will have to ask BMW AG why they make it like this.


----------



## roland6670 (Aug 20, 2014)

Okay. I understand. It's the version 3/17 but in the display it shows the "wrong" version. 

Thank you, again. I will try it with another USB-Device. Maybe it works.

regards,
Roland


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roland6670 said:


> Okay. I understand. It's the version 3/17 but in the display it shows the "wrong" version.
> 
> Thank you, again. I will try it with another USB-Device. Maybe it works.
> 
> ...


The file name date, and the date which appears after install in iDrive never matches. I have no idea why that is.


----------



## roland6670 (Aug 20, 2014)

Many, many thanks again for your support.


----------



## roland6670 (Aug 20, 2014)

Another device, another try....and it worked!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

roland6670 said:


> Another device, another try....and it worked!


:thumbup:


----------



## Bmwlouis (Jul 19, 2018)

*Gracenote NBT Europe*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM's sent.


Hi,
can i get the link of gracenote for nbt europe?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bmwlouis said:


> Hi,
> can i get the link of gracenote for nbt europe?
> Thanks!


I replied to your same PM on Bimmerpost.


----------



## slipx (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi Shawn. Can you share the nbt evo rest of word version 2016-02


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

slipx said:


> Hi Shawn. Can you share the nbt evo rest of word version 2016-02


PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Miptok said:


> Hello Shawn,
> 
> Could you please PM me the latest JAPAN Gracenote Version for NBT/NBT Evo?
> 
> Thanks you in advance


Your PM is disabled. Enabled PM and send me one.


----------



## Rer67 (Jan 30, 2015)

hi !
can tou send me the last gracenote for NBT europe ? please


----------



## F10_520d (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Shawn,

Would highly appreciate if you could send me the last Gracenote for NBT (Europe).

As always, thanks in advance for your continuous support!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Rer67 said:


> hi !
> can tou send me the last gracenote for NBT europe ? please





F10_520d said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Would highly appreciate if you could send me the last Gracenote for NBT (Europe).
> 
> As always, thanks in advance for your continuous support!


PM's sent.


----------



## Adbilk (Sep 26, 2018)

Please, i need NBT rest of the world. Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Adbilk said:


> Please, i need NBT rest of the world. Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## joelpica (Jan 13, 2019)

Me puedes pasar el enlace para el ntb europa

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

joelpica said:


> Me puedes pasar el enlace para el ntb europa
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


PM sent.


----------



## joelpica (Jan 13, 2019)

Muchas gracias!!

Enviado desde mi SM-N960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mgambier (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi there can you help with latest database for NBT North America ? thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mgambier said:


> Hi there can you help with latest database for NBT North America ? thanks


PM sent.


----------



## mgambier (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks !


----------



## mgambier (Jan 20, 2019)

Hello, and thanks again for the latest NBT update. Unfortunalely, it is dated February 2016 which was still better than the factory installed database but still relatively old. Any idea if a more recent version will become available for NBT ? If I understand correctly a new version is available for NBT 2 but it is missing the content.xml and content.xml.sign files. I believe the content.xml can be created by making a line change in the content_evo.xml file but the content.xml.sign file is a binary file and I am not sure there is a way to leverage the content_evo.xml.sign file ? These 2 files in the latest available version are clearly different so a specific content.xml.sign file is needed. Guess I am probably going to have to create the metadata myself for newer CDs on my computer and load them through a USB file. But again thanks for your help...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mgambier said:


> Hello, and thanks again for the latest NBT update. Unfortunalely, it is dated February 2016 which was still better than the factory installed database but still relatively old. Any idea if a more recent version will become available for NBT ? If I understand correctly a new version is available for NBT 2 but it is missing the content.xml and content.xml.sign files. I believe the content.xml can be created by making a line change in the content_evo.xml file but the content.xml.sign file is a binary file and I am not sure there is a way to leverage the content_evo.xml.sign file ? These 2 files in the latest available version are clearly different so a specific content.xml.sign file is needed. Guess I am probably going to have to create the metadata myself for newer CDs on my computer and load them through a USB file. But again thanks for your help...


With all GNDB releases, it is normal that the installed version date shows older than file name's date.

The 03/17 Release is last working version for NBT. The 07/17 and 03/18 releases only work for NBT2. I have no idea if future versions will support NBT again or not.


----------



## tiash (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi Shawn. can you help with latest database for NBT europe ? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tiash said:


> Hi Shawn. can you help with latest database for NBT europe ? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## burgl (May 27, 2017)

*Gracenote NBT latest*



shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hello shawn,

Could you send the link for lastest Gracenote NBT For Europe

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

burgl said:


> Hello shawn,
> 
> Could you send the link for lastest Gracenote NBT For Europe
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Frobius (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi Shawn, Sorry could you send me the link for the latest gracenote db for NBT please?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Frobius said:


> Hi Shawn, Sorry could you send me the link for the latest gracenote db for NBT please?


For which Region?


----------



## Frobius (Jul 10, 2016)

Sorry - Europe please mate!


----------



## Napas (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello Shawn
Can you sent me a link for the latest 
Gracenote NBT 03-2017

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Napas said:


> Hello Shawn
> Can you sent me a link for the latest
> Gracenote NBT 03-2017
> 
> Regards


PM sent.


----------



## Kinada1970 (Apr 5, 2019)

Dear shawnsheridan.

Please could you send me the updated GraceNote DB for NBT Europe?

Thanks in advance

Regards

Kinada1970


----------



## Kinada1970 (Apr 5, 2019)

Dear shawnsheridan.

Please could you send me the updated GraceNote DB for NBT Europe?

Thanks in advance

Regards

Kinada1970


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Kinada1970 said:


> Dear shawnsheridan.
> 
> Please could you send me the updated GraceNote DB for NBT Europe?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Carlos535i (Aug 18, 2016)

Could someone share the link for Gracenote NBT USA ?

Thanks.

--
Carlos


----------



## Carlos535i (Aug 18, 2016)

Could someone share the link for Gracenote NBT USA ?

Thanks.

--
Carlos


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Carlos535i said:


> Could someone share the link for Gracenote NBT USA ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Robee (Jun 3, 2019)

Shawn pls share NBT gracenote update for rest of the world thx


----------



## Rdloal (Jun 27, 2019)

Dear shawnsheridan.

Please could you send me the updated GraceNote DB for NBT rest of the world (im from chile).

Thanks in advance

Best Regards


----------



## dhode (Aug 10, 2019)

Hello, I have North America NEXT maps. I want central america. Would these countries be in rest of the world?


----------



## saxonel (Dec 6, 2016)

Dear shawnsheridan.
Please could you send me the updated GraceNote DB for NBT Europe?

Thanks in advance


----------



## migliosei (Feb 8, 2020)

Dear shawnsheridan.

Please could you send me the updated GraceNote DB for NBT Europe?

Thanks in advance

Regards


----------



## migliosei (Feb 8, 2020)

1


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Robee said:


> Shawn pls share NBT gracenote update for rest of the world thx





Rdloal said:


> Dear shawnsheridan.
> 
> Please could you send me the updated GraceNote DB for NBT rest of the world (im from chile).
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dhode said:


> Hello, I have North America NEXT maps. I want central america. Would these countries be in rest of the world?


If you have North America Map, you would also have North America GNDB. PM sent.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

saxonel said:


> Dear shawnsheridan.
> Please could you send me the updated GraceNote DB for NBT Europe?
> 
> Thanks in advance





migliosei said:


> Dear shawnsheridan.
> 
> Please could you send me the updated GraceNote DB for NBT Europe?
> 
> ...


PM's sent.


----------



## fariba (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi Shawn. Could you please PM me the latest Gracenote NBT USA? Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fariba said:


> Hi Shawn. Could you please PM me the latest Gracenote NBT USA? Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## hungthinh.vn (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi shawn sheridan
Gracenote NBT EVO Rest of World. What is the latest version?
Currently I am 03-2018
If there are newer you can send me.
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hungthinh.vn said:


> Hi shawn sheridan
> Gracenote NBT EVO Rest of World. What is the latest version?
> Currently I am 03-2018
> If there are newer you can send me.
> Thank you


Depends. Do you have NBT Head Unit or EVO Head Unit?


----------



## hungthinh.vn (Jun 20, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> Depends. Do you have NBT Head Unit or EVO Head Unit?


Hi shawnsheridan
I have NBTevo
I am currently Gracenote NBTEVO Rest of World 03-2018
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hungthinh.vn said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> I have NBTevo
> I am currently Gracenote NBTEVO Rest of World 03-2018
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi shawnsheridan
I have NBT (not NBTevo) do you have the latest Gracenote NBT Rest of World for it?
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dncomputech said:


> Hi shawnsheridan
> I have NBT (not NBTevo) do you have the latest Gracenote NBT Rest of World for it?
> Thank you


NBT not updated since 03-2017.


----------



## dncomputech (Jun 25, 2018)

thank you


----------



## frank16755 (Jan 21, 2019)

Hi Shawn
Can you sent me a link for the latest 
Gracenote-DB for EVO 2020 China

Regards


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

frank16755 said:


> Hi Shawn
> Can you sent me a link for the latest
> Gracenote-DB for EVO 2020 China
> 
> Regards


PM sent.


----------



## monos00 (Dec 7, 2019)

Shawn can you send the latest gracenote update link?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

monos00 said:


> Shawn can you send the latest gracenote update link?


For NBT or for NBT EVO?


----------



## monos00 (Dec 7, 2019)

shawnsheridan said:


> For NBT or for NBT EVO?


I have a 2010 550i GT f07, where do I check I think it is just CIC but it has grace note


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

monos00 said:


> I have a 2010 550i GT f07, where do I check I think it is just CIC but it has grace note


If you have 609 Nav PRO, its CIC.

GNDB for CIC is useless. Works only for DVD Audio, and has not been updated since 07/2015. PM sent.


----------



## florianb91 (Sep 24, 2020)

Hello, 
Would it be possible to have the Gracenote pour NBT EVO ?
Thanks a lot !


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

florianb91 said:


> Hello,
> Would it be possible to have the Gracenote pour NBT EVO ?
> Thanks a lot !


Its Regional. What Region?


----------



## florianb91 (Sep 24, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Its Regional. What Region?


Sorry, it's for Europe (West)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

florianb91 said:


> Sorry, it's for Europe (West)


Just Europe. Gracenote has no East / West split like map does. PM sent.


----------



## igrik72 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello Shawn
Can you sent me a link for the latest 
Gracenote NBT


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

igrik72 said:


> Hello Shawn
> Can you sent me a link for the latest
> Gracenote NBT


Last NBT working version of GNDB is Gracenote-DB for NBT & NBT-EVO 03-2017 Europe. Its old.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey Shawn,

All well? Can you share gracenote for NBT-EVO europe? 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phamaker said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> All well? Can you share gracenote for NBT-EVO europe?
> 
> Thanks!


Do you have NBT or EVO? NBT version is old, from 03-2017.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you have NBT or EVO? NBT version is old, from 03-2017.


NBT-EVO. Thanks.


----------



## phamaker (Dec 8, 2013)

phamaker said:


> NBT-EVO. Thanks.


EVO.....so id6


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

phamaker said:


> NBT-EVO. Thanks.





phamaker said:


> EVO.....so id6


PM sent.


----------



## v_chris89 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hey Shawn,

Could you share Gracenote update for NBT-EVO ID4 Europe?

I'd appreciate it very much.

Also, could you tell me if I need to burn a DVD or can I get this thing done via USB?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

v_chris89 said:


> Hey Shawn,
> 
> Could you share Gracenote update for NBT-EVO ID4 Europe?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Bobbinbob21 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey Shawn - Could you post me a download link for the last NBT Europe GNDB update file please - thanks so much!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Bobbinbob21 said:


> Hey Shawn - Could you post me a download link for the last NBT Europe GNDB update file please - thanks so much!


That's Gracenote-DB for NBT & NBT-EVO 03-2017 Europe. PM sent.


----------



## abdisomalibanana (Aug 27, 2021)

May I please have the NBT Europe update link

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

abdisomalibanana said:


> May I please have the NBT Europe update link
> 
> Thanks


That's Gracenote-DB for NBT & NBT-EVO 03-2017 Europe. PM sent.


----------



## Secada (Oct 26, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Shawn,
Do you mind sending me the same info for Gracenote NBT 03-2017 north america?
Thx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Secada said:


> Shawn,
> Do you mind sending me the same info for Gracenote NBT 03-2017 north america?
> Thx


PM sent.


----------



## ccfj1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Shawn, do you have a link for the EU NBT gracenote (not evo). cheers.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ccfj1 said:


> Hi Shawn, do you have a link for the EU NBT gracenote (not evo). cheers.


For NBT, Gracenote-DB for NBT & NBT-EVO 03-2017 Europe is last working version. PM sent.


----------



## crashmagnet (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi Shawn, can you send me the link for the NBT Europe Gracenote update please? Car has 2013 installed, so 2017 is good. Also the latest NBTevo Europe? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

crashmagnet said:


> Hi Shawn, can you send me the link for the NBT Europe Gracenote update please? Car has 2013 installed, so 2017 is good. Also the latest NBTevo Europe? Thanks!


PM sent.


----------



## Erockian (Sep 4, 2018)

Could I trouble you for a link for latest NBTEVO North America DB?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Erockian said:


> Could I trouble you for a link for latest NBTEVO North America DB?


Do you have NBT or NBT2 EVO?


----------



## Erockian (Sep 4, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Do you have NBT or NBT2 EVO?


NBT2 EVO

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Erockian said:


> NBT2 EVO
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## youchang (4 mo ago)

Hello, Can I please receive the latest GNDB for a NBT EVO iDrive JAPAN.
Thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

youchang said:


> Hello, Can I please receive the latest GNDB for a NBT EVO iDrive JAPAN.
> Thank you


PM sent.


----------



## BlackMask93 (9 mo ago)

Anyone able to assist as to why my installation of Gracenote ENTD_000025D9_003_022_007 is failing at 99%

USB is in Format Fat32

USB Path
BMWData\CDDB\GRACENOTE\The below files are contained in this file path.

GRACENOTE (Content Folder)
content_evo.xml
content_evo.xml.sign

Thanks for the help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BlackMask93 said:


> Anyone able to assist as to why my installation of Gracenote ENTD_000025D9_003_022_007 is failing at 99%
> 
> USB is in Format Fat32
> 
> ...


Sorry, no idea.


----------



## Ongayo (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi Shawn,Could you share GNDB update for NBT Europa?
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ongayo said:


> Hi Shawn,Could you share GNDB update for NBT Europa?
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------



## ynairat.ee (3 mo ago)

Hi, Can I get NBT NA


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ynairat.ee said:


> Hi, Can I get NBT NA


PM sent.


----------

